# Gracie is about to burst



## crazy4cochins (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello all I am a nervous wreck. Gracie is due any day and I need to have all my supplies ready so I need the best way to handle this kidding! 
Supplies I have scissors
floss
towels-paper and cloth
triodine 7%
bottle, syringe also
soapy water, gloves
I have seen the supply list  but it's missing some stuff. I have seen several , what do you use.
I have a few questions:
1. she goes into labor and I sit and wait, when the baby comes out what am I to do about the cord and all that it says to dry them off, ok what about the cord does it break off or does she bite it? 
2. Do I have to tie it and cut it?
3. I have the cave made( made out of a big blue barrel with heat lamp hanging down inside) should i leave the light on all the time? When they are born they will go in there I am assuming..
4. what Formula do you use for feeding babys in case mom doesn't feed them? I have "light" karo is that ok or not?
5. Do I need to bring it inside and look it over? 
what about the CDT and selenium gel and BOSE shots??
Someone needs to write me and say DO this and on day 2 do this.
I am soo worried she lost her babies last time.
Ohh yah 6. I got her Ivomec oral for worming her the day after baby and I do baby when? 
7. Need margaritas lol. 
8. If baby has stiff legs and can't stand to nurse , do I take it in and feed it? then bring it back out?
9. How to warm up baby formula, says not to in microwave.
10.oh yah I pinched back by her tail and it's getting close for me to touch my fingers do you think thats means like two days maybe??
11. baby monitors out there what noises will she make?

Thanks from a neurotic goat mommy who's in distress


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## crazy4cochins (Nov 22, 2009)

Hear all about it , I want you to tell me what to do.. LOL..
well I have the goat cave in place with the light and baby monitor on, so sleepless night here I come.


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 22, 2009)

crazy4cochins said:
			
		

> Hear all about it , I want you to tell me what to do.. LOL..
> well I have the goat cave in place with the light and baby monitor on, so sleepless night here I come.


Sadly I have two spinster sheep.  No goats yet, and certainly nobody is preggos around here. :/  Next year!

Good Luck, it sounds like you are prepared!


----------



## clarkai (Nov 22, 2009)

You should check out Fias Co farm- they have compiled so much information on there, it's very, very helpful.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 22, 2009)

Can you still find the pencil-like ligaments near her tail, running diagonally from her spine?  It's about 12 hours or so once those disappear.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 22, 2009)

Calling Dr. Crazy
Calling Dr. Crazy


LOL you are prepared!!

Leave her alone.  She will lick the baby and do absolutely everything necessary.  She will eat the after birth and all that.

Just leave them alone and let nature takes it course.

Of course if something is truly wrong step in.....and if after a few hrs. the baby is not up and trying to stand and find that milk, then step in and help.

Milk the momma to get colostrom and milk if for some reason you have to give stuff to the baby.

You do not give CDT shots until at least 30 days old.

Leave momma and baby to bond and don't be taking that baby unless absolutely required for some reason.


You will be fine.  Don't worry!!!!!!


----------



## currycomb (Nov 22, 2009)

can understand your worry if she lost her last kids. hope you have her in a barn, well bedded and draft free. doesn't have to be fancy, a big dog house will work if nothing else. i cannot see momma getting in a barrel to have kids, hope other shelter available. you don't say how the other kids were lost, chilled, weak, etc. momma will lick as stated before, that stimulates the kids to get up and find the teat. just had twins yesterday, walked in barn about 1 pm and two wet babies, already up and nursing, very strong boer/nubian kids. a doe and a buck. you should dip the navels after they seperate fom the kids, after that, go find something to do where you can watch to see if they get up and nurse, otherwise you will drive yourself crazy. yes, they will fall down, mom may step on them, but she usually gets off when they scream, but you will be close by just in case. be sure water bucket is high enough kids cannot fall in and drown. also be sure walls of pen secure enough kids cannot crawl through and become dog food. (have seen it happen at other places). good luck and happy kidding.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 23, 2009)

Just take a deep breath and relax.  The doe can sense your nervousness and it could make her nervous.  Stay calm, get a cup of coffee and let mom do her job.  Just be close in case she might need a bit of assistance (doubtful).


----------



## crazy4cochins (Nov 23, 2009)

Ohh No she has 8X10 shed as her luxurious goat barn 
 It has a hanging hay feeder and a big dog kennel and a hanging rack for all the minerals. 
The  barrel is not for her it is for the babies to crawl in with a heat lamp hanging down inside. I looked around online for designs for the warming caves and had a blue barrel sitting out side.
When she has "it" I will post a pix of it hopefully inside.
I have read fiasco farms like a milloin times and the goat link one too I watched some videos on you tube. I didn't have her when she lost the babies last year, I have only had her like 7mos or so.
I don't think I am going to be able to milk her , she is  skiddish, but she'll come to me and bite my fingers and lets me "kinda" touch on her. 
Anyone have a reciepe for the formula they use??
Ohh and I love coffee!!!! 
I am guessing on thanksgiving day while I am trying to cook and get everything ready. I get to host this year because I told everyone "I am not going anywhere till she has that baby."
Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!! YES i will post pictures, I love seeing everyones babies.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 23, 2009)

Mama should do most of the work, but I'd suggest dipping the cords in iodine and disposing of the placenta yourself..  Some folks advocate letting mama eat it, but...a) just _thinking_ about it is gross, and b) you don't want her choking on it.  

Make sure the babies get up to nurse, and that mama stands for it.  If she runs off or acts weird, I'd first try tying her up and shoving the teat in the kids' mouths.  

I mean...once they're on the ground, the worst case scenario is that mama doesn't take them so you have to milk and bottle feed.  I dunno if you've ever bottlefed a kid goat, but it can be a PITA depending on your mindset..  On the other hand, all goat owners must bottle feed at least once in their goat-owning career.  Pretty sure that's state law.  

Seriously, though...with goats, it's really not a matter of _if_ you bottlefeed, but when, and how many at a time.


----------



## crazy4cochins (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input
Well thankfully I have had boys(human ) so feeding a crazy hungry beast will be a snap. I am most worried about the umbilical cords. Do they break off or does she chew them off? All the videos I see is people pulling them out and rubbing them and then it cuts to a nice fluffy goat.
Since I am going to be having goats for the rest of my life I just want to be prepared in case she decides ohh well ya know I really don't like my babies.
I have a cochin hen who is the LEAST bit concered about going broody and hates baby chicks.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 23, 2009)

The umbilical cord will break on it's own!  No worries!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 23, 2009)

Good luck with your goat babies! Definitely post pictures!


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 24, 2009)

crazy4cochins said:
			
		

> I am most worried about the umbilical cords. Do they break off or does she chew them off? All the videos I see is people pulling them out and rubbing them and then it cuts to a nice fluffy goat.


If the umbie is your biggest worry, you're in good shape.  

Most of the time, they break on their own.  If not, you can sorta pinch them apart or pull a bit and break them.  Don't _cut_, though...cutting could sever them a bit too cleanly and make clotting difficult, which could be a problem for mama.

Even that's pretty far fetched, though..  

Usually what I've seen happen is that the doe has the kid, then turns to check on it..  As she turns, the little fragile cord breaks and everything's fine.

Just like you'll be...fine.


----------



## mully (Nov 24, 2009)

The first goat I ever had delivered while I was out getting something important for the birth event... she must of waited til I was gone because she knew i was too nervous.  Since then I check on them but let them do whet they have done to thousands of years.  They do fine without us.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 24, 2009)

I've had a cord or two that were left 'too long' and the kid would step on them.  
That's the only time I've ever had to mess with the cord, other than the initial iodine dip.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 24, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I've had a cord or two that were left 'too long' and the kid would step on them.
> That's the only time I've ever had to mess with the cord, other than the initial iodine dip.


Sooooo.....what did you do?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 25, 2009)

I tied the cord 2" away from the belly w/ floss, and then cut it w/a dull knife.

But again, that's only if it's so long its dragging the ground or causing a problem.  99.9% of the time, dipping it's all I've done, nature does the rest.


----------



## crazy4cochins (Nov 25, 2009)

good to know, I feel comfortable about the other parts of the process, I am not new to owning animals. I have seen plenty be born but the goats live outside in a dirty barn .
I feel soo bad for her she's so fat thta she looks like she's sqautting down all the time. But she must not be too ready last night she was running around with her Buddy lilly and pretending to head butt her.lol
It's funny to see a fat round sausage up on her back feet 
She even let me pet her a little more good news. Ok so I had to bribe her with some boss but whatever works right.
Lets hope they are two babys in there. 
 Waiting is soo not my thing lol.
Since I took her to the vet in July 23rd, he said the baby hadn't calcified yet so I may have to wait  a few  more days after the 23rd.
I know she's getting close because of her rear drooping down so much.I need some good " G" names. Isn't that what you do ,you take the moms first inital and do it that way? That's what some dairy farmer told me he does to keep track.
HAPPY THANKSGIVING, eat more pie


----------



## freemotion (Nov 25, 2009)

Rule in my house:  pie must be eaten, every last crumb, within hours of being made.  No soggy pie allowed!  It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it.   

***sigh*** ......I'll volunteer.  Again.


----------



## crazy4cochins (Nov 30, 2009)

Just to update , No babies yet, but I did her her bum shaved so now I can see better. Anyone ever had a doe exrayed and the baby looked like a blob? That's what the baby looked like so I am trying to find a gestational age for when the bones get calcified.
I only found from 35-70 days is when you can see the baby. Thanks for nothin.lol. That's alot of days in bewteen.
Well I have Dec. 5th as maybe a new date??? I added a week to the Nov.23rd to make it 155 days.
I took her in July 23 and got the exray done.
I know she is going to have it when I am gone and I will be soo sad


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 30, 2009)

you know most goats plan to have kids when "no one is around" or early early morning when no critters are stirring and all that.....they truly want privacy.


----------



## currycomb (Nov 30, 2009)

most of our goats have had their babies in mid afternoon or early evening. guess they feel more secure in the daylight hours.


----------



## crazy4cochins (Dec 5, 2009)

no baaaabies yet, 
I am done being nervous, I am convinced she is waiting for the coldest blusteriest night to have that baby.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 5, 2009)

LOL--she is out to get you!!!!


she is enjoying watching you squirm...HAHA


nah, don't worry, they blow when they blow!!!!

when you rest your mind and don't care--BOOM--those kids pop out!



Having a big herd, for me when I predicted the exact time, it seems I always had ONE thing planned I knew I had to attend etc.
THAT is the exact day they started to kid out.   AND if one blew, they all blew within a day of each other..LOL


----------



## crazy4cochins (Dec 21, 2009)

UpDate, So I am no vet but I really don't think she was pregnant back in July.
if she was something happened because has still never has had a baby she is so fat, but I think she is pregnant now, She ran with my boys I had got back in sept. thinking she was already pregnant I didn't care about them mating, I thought she just likes boys 
So to everyone who's having goat babies I am sooo jealous, looks like sometime in Feb I will hopefully get one. I am soo dumb I didn't even pay attention to the days she and her boyfriend were messing around I know it's mid month, I looked up Fiasco farms and it put 's in sometime in mid Feb. So thanks to everyone for all the advise.


----------

